# Is 2011 pinarello dogma 60.1 worth buying?



## rbhatup (May 31, 2018)

Im a recreational rider and I ride about 35 miles/wk during the weekends.

So I'm looking for a used bike and I saw a 2011 pinarello dogma 60.1 full ultegra on craigslist for 750.

Is it worth buying a bike that old? The hassle is the condition, if it's a replica, its age, etc.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

The age is pretty meaningless; it's not "that old." There are plenty of 20-year-old bikes on the road functioning well, that would meet your needs. The price is the question, and as you noted the condition has an impact on that. I have no idea whether it's worth $750, but most Craigslist sellers will negotiate.

Others may be able to weigh in on the price, but there's nothing inherently unacceptable about a bike "that old."


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Is it worth it? 

Yes
No
Maybe

Pick one.


----------



## Ajayabb (Jun 28, 2010)

A 2011 Dogma is worth quite a bit more than 750 dollars. This is likely a clone/scam/ or has been badly damaged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

yea, that bike is worth way more, and the ride is 'sweet'!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

It its not one of the numerous fakes pumped out back in the day


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Is there an easy way to tell if it's a fake?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Coolhand said:


> It its not one of the numerous fakes pumped out back in the day


Do you mean the Chinarellos?


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

pmf said:


> Is there an easy way to tell if it's a fake?


Pinarello is printed on downtube and not the seat tube. And the seatpost/mast aero/integrated. That's just the obvious stuff.

https://www.racycles.com/outlet/roa...Y_brh8XtcyJoAVbn10oG6_REw0HlxighoCm7sQAvD_BwE


----------



## rbhatup (May 31, 2018)

thesmokingman said:


> Pinarello is printed on downtube and not the seat tube. And the seatpost/mast aero/integrated. That's just the obvious stuff.
> 
> https://www.racycles.com/outlet/roa...Y_brh8XtcyJoAVbn10oG6_REw0HlxighoCm7sQAvD_BwE


Thanks for the info.

For a minute there I thought it was fake, but then I noticed that Pinarello is printed on the seat tube on the other side of the bike: https://lfgss.microco.sm/api/v1/files/db0da3394ce2e0f9f3b01a5251b5d5925292d952.JPG


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

rbhatup said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> For a minute there I thought it was fake, but then I noticed that Pinarello is printed on the seat tube on the other side of the bike: https://lfgss.microco.sm/api/v1/files/db0da3394ce2e0f9f3b01a5251b5d5925292d952.JPG


That bike on craigs still look like a Chinarello. Real Dogmas have an aero seatpost which is integrated into the frame. The Chinerllo has a round post.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

Lombard said:


> Do you mean the Chinarellos?


what do you think he means.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

factory feel said:


> what do you think he means.


Ignorant on this, so I need to ask: what's a "Chinarello?"


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

wim said:


> Ignorant on this, so I need to ask: what's a "Chinarello?"


A "Chinarello" is a counterfeit Pinarello.



factory feel said:


> what do you think he means.


What do YOU think he means?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Lombard said:


> A "Chinarello" is a counterfeit Pinarello.
> 
> Thanks. I wasn't sure if the term is also used for genuine Pinarellos made in Asia.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

an you look at it?


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

thesmokingman said:


> Pinarello is printed on downtube and not the seat tube. And the seatpost/mast aero/integrated.





thesmokingman said:


> That bike on craigs still look like a Chinarello. Real Dogmas have an aero seatpost which is integrated into the frame. The Chinerllo has a round post.


Possibly Chinarello infiltrated team Sky's bike distribution center?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

wim said:


> Lombard said:
> 
> 
> > A "Chinarello" is a counterfeit Pinarello.
> ...


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

the dogma frame today is not really any better than the one they put out a few years ago unless you believe all the hype. as far as the price and condition of the frame that's a separate matter. i'm on a 5 year old colnago frame. it's not holding me back, more like the reverse.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

> I thought genuine Pinarellos were made in Italy.


Well, they were some time ago. I think now the frames are made (built) somewhere else.


----------



## jeffpoulin (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks fake. The seatpost should be aero. Here's an ad on Pinkbike from 2014 for a 2011 Dogma 60.1. The photos will show what the frame is supposed to look like. Also, check out the asking price. £3150 is about $4200. A 2011 Dogma frame alone is worth way more than $750.

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/1548434?directtofirstphoto


----------

